# Red Birds



## wvdawg

Cardinals have been active.


----------



## DRB1313

Kewl shots, Inreally like that first one.


----------



## Hoss

Wonderful series.  

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish

Beautiful shots.


----------



## quinn

Great shots of yer favorite bird dawg!


----------



## JasonF

Never can get enough of cardinals!  Nice job capturing them!


----------



## wvdawg

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## rip18

Sweet shots, I really like that last one!


----------



## cre8foru

Nice ones. I cant get a good shot of a Cardinal anymore. They are really skittish around here.


----------



## carver

Nice Dennis,I like those red birds


----------



## Ole Crip

Good shots.


----------



## wvdawg

Thanks ya'll!


----------

